# looking to do a season in BC/AB for 2010/2011... any ideas?



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

If you wanna work on a trade , move to a city like Kelowna and try and get a 4 day / 10 hour shift . Whistler sometimes needs tradesman. I did drywall up there , dunno how its going to be like next year since the Olympics are gone. Another option is move to North Vancouver , since theirs good amount of trade work . And you have 3 mountains on the north shore plus Whistler is like 2 hours away , same with baker.:dunno: Id stay away from small resort towns though.


Check craigslist for jobs for Whistler ... http://whistler.en.craigslist.ca/


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

Dude I'm in Revelstoke at the moment, done a season before at Pano and been to most of the mountains around here, and for me there is no other mountain I could dream of going to.
Met a couple of kiwis from Banff the other day on the lift, they said their local Sunshine didn't come close to competing with this place in terms of terrain and snow. Having been there, I agree.
The downsides to this place? It's not as developed as say Banff or Golden, still very much a local town without the massive commercial influences, which I think is a big plus. There's still nightlife, hell, there's even a strippers, so you won't be too bored.
The only real downside is getting work, your best bet is to get here early and tee something up or work the phones before you come, cos there's a lot of Aussies and Kiwis hunting for work here. Personally, I worked enough before I came so I can snowboard every day - highly recommended!

And the terrain, it's insane. Snowfall is insane. If you come here you'll love it guaranteed. If you need any info about the place feel free to ask

edit: I'm a 23 year old Aussie too...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks for the reply mate, every bit of info is helpful!

Ive heard a number of times how wicked the terrain is at revelstoke, and the comparison of sunshine to other places such a rev, thats exactly why im looking for a place like revelstoke! Trying to sus out some amazing terrain in some smaller places, i had a look at your getting stoked blog it looks good mate!

What is there to do in summer, is there much rockclimbing, hiking and kayaking etc?? i saw some rockclimbing on your blog was that in rev, cause im defintely up for some of that gear. It sound like rev is a place im gonna like and have to check out, flyin in late may so i might head up june/july, get in nice and early to sus it out before i do a lil bit of travellin round. Are there are youth hostels to stay in, whats the best for accomodation?

As for the jobs, i found a website with some jobs, il keep on the lookout hopefully i can get a job somewhere, might do the call around before i come as u say...

Cheers for the info mate.


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

There's a bunch of climbing around here apparently in the summer, the stuff on my blog was from Aus and NZ, we got here in winter. There's heaps of hiking and watersports in summer as well, there's a massive lake about half an hour down the highway - Shuswap Lake i think it's called - that gets a lot of summer tourism, from what I've heard.
For jobs, check out Home page of the Revlestoke Employment Services Centre in British Columbia, Canada - it's the main job site for Revelstoke, but remember that it'll be completely diff in June/July cos there'll be waaaay less people, so in theory more jobs.
There's one hostel in town, it's a Samesun, think it's about $25 a night but in summer I can't imagine it'd be too hard to get a place.
If I were you I'd check out some other mountains as well cos it never hurts to look around, Kicking Horse and Fernie were the other places we were thinking about cos they've both got sweet terrain and aren't as... um, diseasy as Banff, they're both awesome, otherwise I've heard great stuff about Red Mountain but I've never been there...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

I worked in fernie last season, and its def a good idea going over early or organise work beforehand or both, i was planning to travel then work last year, and it was just by luck that the day my holiday finished the hostel i was staying at needed staff. I think they are a bit funny about trades though, my friend from canada wanted to move over here but his qualifications in canada dont count in aus.
I agree with that other guy looking for work in kelowna or somewhere, at least then youve got a choice between big white and silverstar and other places you can have a look around. But if you head over early you should be right to get work pretty much anywhere.
I loved fernie, but i love the small town vibe, everyone knows everyone and everything is within walking distance. Plus the mountain is pretty awesome, better than sunshine and lake louise. Kicking horse is cool too, a bit smaller than the mountain at fernie but it has a gondola that takes you straight to the top and when the backcountry is open the options are endless. Summer is activities and watersports galore, so many of the people who work in winter sports like instructors do all the summer activities. Banff is actually more busy in summer than winter, and i assume its the same in nearby areas too.
And ive never been to revelstoke but of course only ever heard amazing things.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

i was talking to a guy in melbourne and he said i should check out castle mountain, looking at the map it seems close, u ever head down there when u were at fernie.

i take it fernie ts a smaller town, putting aside trade work, what kinda jobs are available and is it easy to find a room somewhere other than a hostel for the season?

ive been told kicking horse is a MUST, even for a short time, my mates here seem to think its pretty good...so many great mountains available to check out, where do i start, haha!!!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

authentic canadian experience? move to delta.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

nah havent been there, ive heard its got a pretty cool park though. my friends did cat skiing when they were in fernie, its about 300 bucks for the day i think, or maybe a bit less, but they said it was the best day riding they had ever had in their lives. the conditions werent even that great we didnt have alot of snow, but cause they take you to mountains that no one goes to or grooms or anything there was just so much snow there. so you should definately do that while your there. cheaper than heli and not so extreme.
i lived at the hostel i was working at, but most people i met were renting and found a place quite easily. especially if you get in early. the people i met were doing bar work, working up the mountain, hostels and the usual stuff, its about 5000 people so its not so tiny there isnt any work.

yeah there are so many places, i did this snow tour thing which was ok cause i was by myself, and i did it to find out which place i liked best and find work there. but to be honest, anywhere is gonna be good as long as you meet some cool people, which is pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

dude if you're showing up in summer you'll have no probs finding a place at any town, except maybe Banff cos it gets super busy then. You won't have to tough it out in a hostel for long


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree on Revy too. Thing is you probably can do trades work at Big White if shit picks up by then. I am an apprentice electrician and just moved from Kelowna to Vancouver because there is no trades work...
I think Van is your safest bet if you want to keep working as a turd herder. But you might get lucky somewheres else.

Whitewater in Nelson would be an awesome spot for a good Canadian experience, but work is probably scarce there. But it is in a good location if you plan to do some road tripping.

Powder King has insane amounts of snow, but it is way off the beaten track.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah mate, im not too worried bout getting trade work in the winter so much, prob in the summer time to get some better cash.... it pays to be a turd herder, well better than $8 an hour at a bar!! Im goin to vancouver first up, il be tryin to get work there.

So ive noticed that board parks are pretty scarce in some of the resorts such as rev, kicking horse etc. Whats ur opinion on choosing big white over places with rad terrain such as rev etc.


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

sghh386 said:


> So ive noticed that board parks are pretty scarce in some of the resorts such as rev, kicking horse etc. Whats ur opinion on choosing big white over places with rad terrain such as rev etc.


Revvie was sposed to have one this year but didn't, might have changed by next season


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Revy and Kicking Horse are about the only 2 major ones without a park, like sghh said revy's supposed to get a park next year but no pipe yet. At those resorts I dont think it would matter too much as there is such good terrain anyway, unless your a park rat I guess.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Firstly no matter where you go you will meet loads of Australians. Any hill worth riding will be full of Aussies. I live in Banff and there are millions of us here! Not such a problem in Summer as many go home.
Nelson, Rossland or Revelstoke are probably going to be the best option for you. None are going to have great work opportunities but all three have pretty good hills with Revelstoke being the best. Don't worry about a park. There is a reason the parks in Alberta and BC are so shit. The terrain is amazing! If money is not a big factor then these will be the way to go. Can you go 3 months without work? Do you have the funds in reserver? 
If you want a bit of stability come to Banff. It gets busy here and the hills are not as good as the above. (they are still great though!) But you will have no problem finding work. Especially with a trade like a turd herder. The other good thing about Banff is that the season starts at the beginning of November and ends at the end of May. It may or may not be a factor but for a moutain town the ratio of ladies is quite good. I worked in Colorado a few years back and it was a sword fest! 
Kicking horse is a great hill. When there is snow like yesterday (40cm overnight and blue sky) it is one of the best hills I have ridden. Problem is the town is a total shit hole! 
Castle gets good snow but the lifts are old and shit so if its not snowing its a lot of lift time. 
Fernie is good. My brother worked there for a season a few years back. It gets a bit of rain from time to time. Although the town is good. 
Panorama tends to get a lot of ice. It is close to KH and fernie though.

I hope that helps. If you have any questions give us a shout.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

So how much money are u talking about in order to not have to work, il have around $7000 when i get there, which i know wont last me for a year, im gonna try do as much work as i can in summer and then if i can afford to work less during the snow season then il be stoked.

nonetheless, im leaning toward heading to revelstoke, if i cant find a job then i will move on! But im coming real early in late may, so il sus it out and see how i go, sounds like i wont have a prob if im coming that early. 

Yeh not too worried about a park, it was just something i noticed, if i really get the bug to ride park then il just do a trip to big white, which my mate tells me is a very realistic option. But im pretty sure il be stoked just riding the mountain! Always keepin the opitions open. Thanks for the info mate!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

You could come to Banff and work the Summer and Fall and head for Revi in December when it starts to get good. The social scene is Banff is great. Especially in the short summer. If you could work all summer save more to add to your 7G then you could have the whole of the revi season off. If I was single thats what I would look at. Work hard in the summer. Save cash and not work between December and March. Then back to work. Now that is living the dream!!!!

I would also pick up a car if you can afford it. We did and now when it snows somewhere we head there. (like kicking horse last saturday)


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

roremc said:


> Work hard in the summer. Save cash and not work between December and March.
> 
> I would also pick up a car if you can afford it.


That's what I do. 7k is easily enough unless you have some massive crack habit or something..
And cars are good. I got one for $1k, add another $500 for rego/insurance


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

sweet as, so whats the process on getting a license, do you have to go for the full test or can you just transfer your license over??


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Depending on where you are from you can transfer the license. I'm from Victoria and we cant. Technically you are meant to transfer your license after a year of being here. I have meant to but have not got around to it. Cars are cheap. I got a 91 dodge caravan for 1100. Works well in the snow with good winter tyers. Rego is only like $70 a year. Insurance is the killer. I had insurance in BC and it was about $1800 a year 3rd party. Unless you have a great record in which case you can get letters from your insurance company which can bring down the cost a little. Insurance in Canada is a joke and BC is the worst. In BC they have one insurance company so its prety much like communist china when it comes to gettting your car covered. In BC they do not recognise your age either. I am 32 and I pay the rate of a 17 year old. Its very retarded!
From what I know of the test its pretty easy. Especially in a small town like revi. Not to many things going on.


----------

